
Cell Services Keep It Easy, and Free - echair
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/05/technology/personaltech/05pogue.html?em&ex=1212984000&en=e64f1abd6e8e8522&ei=5070
======
mhb
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=210383>

